# 3 reasons I'd sit McGrady in the bench



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

It has been 3 months I did not post anything in Rockets board. Let's start ......

When McGrady was not in shape, he was unable to drive the ball to the rim; his field goal was like 20%; If he put more presure on him, his career is done.

Without Tracy McGrady, I truly believe that Rockets can still make the playoffs.

Underrated Starters: average age: 27
Rafer
V-Span
Wells
Battier
Yao

Benches:
Snyder
Novac
McGrady?
Sura
Dik
J-How (Mavs have J-Ho; Rockets have J-How)
.........


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

Ballscientist said:


> It has been 3 months I did not post anything in Rockets board. Let's start ......
> 
> When McGrady was not in shape, he was unable to drive the ball to the rim; his field goal was like 20%; If he put more presure on him, his career is done.
> 
> ...


umm mcgrady is in shape now... y would u start V span at SG?.... and tmac said his back to fine now


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Ballscientist said:


> It has been 3 months I did not post anything in Rockets board.


Seems u can't count? :angel: 

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=291034



Ballscientist said:


> Let's start ......


creepy :meditate:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> Seems u can't count? :angel:
> 
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=291034
> 
> ...


 :rofl:


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Ballscientist said:


> It has been 3 months I did not post anything in Rockets board. Let's start ......
> 
> When McGrady was not in shape, he was unable to drive the ball to the rim; his field goal was like 20%; If he put more presure on him, his career is done.
> 
> ...




And use Tmac as the 6th man? he's gonna revolt and ask for a trade.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

No reason I'd sit McGrady in the bench.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Ballscientist said:


> When McGrady was not in shape, he was unable to drive the ball to the rim; his field goal was like 20%; If he put more presure on him, his career is done.


Now he's in shape.

Start VSpan over T-Mac :nonono:


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I knew this was a Ballscientist thread. IN the bench...


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

ballscientist isnt taking his medicine


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Actually i see where he is comming from, but I just dont see it happening. Do we honestly know what shape TMac is in? Or is it just hearsay on what he has been telling everybody? Because I remember pictures from a while ago that got me really worried...


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

The Rockets can't make the playoffs without T-Mac. Plus he is too good to sit on (in..haha) the Bench, doing so would only hurt the Rockets.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Without Tracy McGrady, I truly believe that Rockets can still make the playoffs.


_That statement is so ridiculous it doesn't deserve a comment. ._ . :raised_ey


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

T-mac is the rockets, u cant bench a player like him, former scoring champ and numerous all-star team selections. he brings people to the stadium, and no way in hell he should be benched.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

and no way in hell the rockets would dare bench him.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Uh, T-Mac wasn't out of shape, he was []injured.[/i]


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

hes not out of shape and even if he was out of shape how would benching him help him get back into shape and whats the point of protecting his career if hes not going to be playing anyways? if your answer is so that he can heal some more then my response is that hes had over 6months of recovery time.


----------



## ManiaC (Nov 14, 2004)

Sitting T-Mac on the bench????
Don't tell me you're serious...


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

ManiaC said:


> Sitting T-Mac on the bench????
> Don't tell me you're serious...


It's Ballscientist... just let it go :biggrin: 

:cheers:


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

I rather start an out of shape TMac than no TMac at all :biggrin:


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

actually i hated seeing tmac last year, on the floor but in pain, esp. after jumping, dunking, etc... some nights he'd be fine and smiling, some nights he'd be grimacing and hobbling around, unable to drive... 

but that's beside the point, he's healthy now, and as long as he stays that way he should start


----------

